# Question on Android streaming with multiple Premiere's in home



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 3 Premiere's in my home on a wired network. 

If I purchase one Stream box and connect to the network, will I be able to stream content from any of the 3 Premiere boxes? Or just one?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. You can select the box via a drop down in the upper left corner. It does not merge them all into one list though, so you need to know which one the show you want to watch is on.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Does the stream have to connect directly to my router? Or can I connect to a wired switch on the same network?

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

I have mine connected to a switch away from the router. Works fine. I believe the instructions say to connect to your router for simplicity purposes and to demonstrate that it doesn't plug directly into your Tivo.


----------



## Endymion_ (Sep 9, 2011)

It will operate functionally the same either way, so you can locate the stream near your router or your TiVo, or anywhere you have an ethernet to connect with for your network.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I would be in a lot of trouble if I needed to connect all 65+ network devices at home directly to my router.


----------

